# Tobacco diyers pls help



## Nightwalker (3/7/16)

I'm spending way to much on juice and am a heavy Vaper. My ADV is tobacco.
Now I am pleading with you diyers who make tobacco ejuice to sell me a tester, I'll pay for it and shipping, to see if it's my kinda vape.
I dont have time to mix and test.
Can anyone help?
Oh and the recipe too so I can make it if it's the one.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

What is your taste in tobacco juices?

Which are your favourite commercial tobacco juices?

Have you had a look at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> What is your taste in tobacco juices?
> 
> Which are your favourite commercial tobacco juices?
> 
> Have you had a look at this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/


Hey.
I saw that thread. 
I like a strong pipe or cigar flavour.
Ashybac style. But then I also like Weiner goodboy.
That's why I want to try a juices made already to see if i like it before ordering ingredients

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90 (4/7/16)

@Nightwalker I am quiet a fan of Tobacco flavors also. 
I enjoy TFA Cubano i mix it max VG at 6% it gives me a taste very much like these small cuban cigarettes i was smoking just before i stopped smoking.
it has a dry taste not very sweet and for me out of all the diy tobaccos i have tried (20+) its still my ADV.
I would get a small bottle and try it out. needs about a week steep time

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> @Nightwalker I am quiet a fan of Tobacco flavors also.
> I enjoy TFA Cubano i mix it max VG at 6% it gives me a taste very much like these small cuban cigarettes i was smoking just before i stopped smoking.
> it has a dry taste not very sweet and for me out of all the diy tobaccos i have tried (20+) its still my ADV.
> I would get a small bottle and try it out. needs about a week steep time


Good to know. One does tend to go too complex with recipes. Shall give it a shot. Do you steep it?
EDIT: Ignore the steep question. Did not read your post properly, sorry.


----------



## Jono90 (4/7/16)

@Andre i would love to try a complex mix with it. but i havent found any that look nice out there. so im really open for some suggestions.
but i do like the flavour of the cubano. maybe there is something out there to enhance the flavour of it?

in terms of steeping it seems quiet weak after its mixed but after a week i feel its perfect.i dont pick up any difference with extra steep time.

lastly i just thought id ask you if you know of other good cigar flavours? 
i got alot of the Inawera Tobacco flavours, however me and my girlfriend find them floral/perfume do you think im mixing too strong?
im mixing at 5% on average max vg


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/16)

5℅ on INW seems like quite a lot. Tbey recommend 1-2% for tobaccos on average

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> @Andre i would love to try a complex mix with it. but i havent found any that look nice out there. so im really open for some suggestions.
> but i do like the flavour of the cubano. maybe there is something out there to enhance the flavour of it?
> 
> in terms of steeping it seems quiet weak after its mixed but after a week i feel its perfect.i dont pick up any difference with extra steep time.
> ...


You can get info on concentrations used (for mixes and single use) on www.e-liquid-recipes.com. Just go to their flavor list and choose your concentrate. E.g. for Gold Ducat, they say a median of 2.5 % in recipes and a median of 3 % as single flavour. But, I have seen a recipe with 10 % Gold Ducat. So, much of it is personal preference. I know @method1 use 4 % for single flavor for Gold Ducat.

I too love cigar, but have just started out on DIY. Best cigar flavour so far for me is in HIC's Bora Bora White. I have played around with that - have even halved the ingredients other than the tobaccos and still very good. It contains FA 7 Leaves, FA Burley and FA Cuban Supreme. Good idea to also download his notes on FA, which is for free from that site.

Also check out this - see the very first post, I have mixed the Montecristo (curing atm) and am waiting for FA Maxx Blend to try the other one.

To the OP, @Nightwalker, sorry for the derail. If you PM me your real names, postal address and cell number, shall post you some tobacco mixes - oh, and the nic strength you want it in. Or you could take a drive up to Koringberg to fetch once I have mixed them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Jono90 (4/7/16)

@Viper_SA
i did see it on the website. my reason for mixing them higher was i thought atleast that way i can still dilute them.
also im mixing max VG so i thought i would need to compensate. do you think i should take this into account?

@Andre 
thanks for the advice and i will be trying those recipes out. 
where can i get maxx blend?
@Nightwalker 
sorry for derailing.
but you are more than welcome to try some of my single flavor tobacco mixes out.
they dead simple to make and concentrates are easy to find and work well at max vg as im not a huge fan of pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> @Viper_SA
> i did see it on the website. my reason for mixing them higher was i thought atleast that way i can still dilute them.
> also im mixing max VG so i thought i would need to compensate. do you think i should take this into account?
> 
> ...


BlckVapour has indicated that FA Maxx Blend is incoming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> @Viper_SA
> i did see it on the website. my reason for mixing them higher was i thought atleast that way i can still dilute them.
> also im mixing max VG so i thought i would need to compensate. do you think i should take this into account?
> 
> ...



Not too sure on max vg, but I mix at 70/30 and still keep most below 2%


----------



## GregF (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> BlckVapour has indicated that FA Maxx Blend is incoming.



And Burley, Black fire and more


----------

